# Onglet "Partagés" Inconnu!



## llili (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Cela fait une semaine que j'ai remarqué qu'il y a  sur FINDER un nouvel onglet intitulé PARTAGES " pd-home-01" quand je click dessus ca me met "Connecté en tant que: Invité"
Je suis certaine qu'il n'y était pas avant! 
Qu'est-ce que c'est??? qql'un se connecte-t-il à mon ordinateur?
Peut être que je panique pour rien!!! mais bon on sait jamais!!!
Pouvez-vous me renseigner???
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

Il semble que oui, as tu activé le partage de fichiers ou le partage web ? Ton ordi est en réseau local avec d'autres, ou juste connecté à internet ?

Bon, en attendant on déménage, là, c'est "Applications", "Internet et réseau", c'est à l'étage en dessous !


----------



## llili (16 Octobre 2008)

J'ai été vérifier et ils sont tous les 2 désactivés!
Oui  mon ordi est en réseau local..


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

Alors, une machine du réseau local est connectée sur la tienne. Toutefois, à priori, en tant qu'invité, elle n'a accès qu'au dossier de dépot, c'est à dire que le partage de fichiers étant désactivé, elle ne peut que glisser des documents dans ta boite de dépot !


----------



## Nouina (11 Août 2009)

Hello, J'ai un problème similaire.  Dans la barre latérale du finder, sous l'onglet Partagés, il y a deux serveurs pc qui sont affichés. Je ne sais pas pourquoi ils sont là et ça m'inquiète un peu.  Quand je clique dessus, il y a une barre ou la connexion a échoué apparaît. (ce qui est normal, vu que je nai jamais tenté de créer un réseau ou de me connecter à un serveur)  J'ai cherché ce qui pourrait être la cause de ça, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ! Je suis allée dans le menu "Partage" dans les Préférences système, mais aucun partage n'est activé!! Je ne sais plus trop ou chercher ... T_T  Alors, j'aimerais bien savoir si il est possible de ne plus être connecté à ces serveurs et comment je peux faire ça !!  J'espère que j'ai donné assez d'indications ! Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2009)

Nouina a dit:


> Alors, j'aimerais bien savoir si il est possible de ne plus être connecté à ces serveurs et comment je peux faire ça !!  J'espère que j'ai donné assez d'indications ! Merci d'avance !



Mais tu l'as dit toi même : tu n'es pas connecté ! La réponse est la même qu'au dessus, pour la cause de leur "présence", mais si leurs "traces" te gênent, tu les attrapes avec la souris, et tu les lâches hors de la fenêtre  Et pouf ! ils sont parti  Jusqu'à leur prochaine visite !

Pour éviter que ça se reproduise, si ton équipement le permet, au lieu de te connecter directement, passe dans un mode "routeur", ça évite qu'un petit malin ne tente une connexion à distance via ton IP publique. 

Mais, on ne sait jamais, tu peux aussi passer un coup d'anti-virus, car si nous n'avons pas encore de véritables virus, nous avons quelques chevaux de Troie (trojan) qui peuvent permettre des intrusions extérieures !


----------



## Nouina (13 Août 2009)

Ah ok ! ça me rassure un peu déjà ! Mais c'est vrai que je préfèrerais que cela ne se reproduise plus !!

En fait c'est quoi un mode "routeur" ? (désolée je suis pas très expérimentée !)
Et est-ce qu'un antivirus comme Clamxav suffirait à dénicher les trojans ? Si non est-ce que tu connais un antivirus gratuit qui pourrait le faire ?

Merci encore !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2009)

Nouina a dit:


> En fait c'est quoi un mode "routeur" ? (désolée je suis pas très expérimentée !)



C'est le mode ou ta "box" permet de distribuer internet sur plusieurs ordinateurs. Tant que je ne sais pas chez qui tu es (comme FAI), et avec quel équipement (modem, box, autres) tu es connecté, difficile d'en dire plus !



Nouina a dit:


> Et est-ce qu'un antivirus comme Clamxav suffirait à dénicher les trojans ? Si non est-ce que tu connais un antivirus gratuit qui pourrait le faire ?



A priori, oui, mais c'est comme tout, si le trojan est trop récent, pas évident (avec ClamXav ou tout autre anti virus, la différence essentielle entre le "payant" et le "gratuit" étant le temps de réaction entre l'apparition de malware, et sa prise en compte par le logiciel !


----------



## Nouina (15 Août 2009)

Je suis chez Swisscom et j'ai un router WLAN qui peut être raccordé à 4 appareils.

Voilà, je ne sais pas trop quelles infos donner en plus !^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2009)

Donc tu es déjà en mode routeur, forcément !

Bon, en principe, un routeur dispose d'un Firewall incorporé, c'est celui ci qui sera le plus à même de te protéger. Par contre, pour savoir comment faire, va falloir te rapporter à la doc de l'appareil !


----------



## Nouina (15 Août 2009)

D'accord, je vais regarder !!
Encore merci beaucoup pour ton aide !!


----------



## boddy (7 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais tu l'as dit toi même : tu n'es pas connecté ! La réponse est la même qu'au dessus, pour la cause de leur "présence", mais si leurs "traces" te gênent, tu les attrapes avec la souris, et tu les lâches hors de la fenêtre  Et pouf ! ils sont parti  Jusqu'à leur prochaine visite



Même "apparition" ce matin, mais j'ai beau l'attraper et le tirer, rien à faire il veut pas sortir de la barre :hein:

Comme ce fil est un peu vieux, je précise que je suis sous SnowLéopard. Si vous avez une astuce pour m'aider à virer ce PC, je prends !

Je suis aussi en réseau et je ne partage rien du tout sur le réseau, encore moins avec des PC extérieurs ça va s'en dire ! Bizarre ce truc


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Même "apparition" ce matin, mais j'ai beau l'attraper et le tirer, rien à faire il veut pas sortir de la barre :hein:
> 
> Comme ce fil est un peu vieux, je précise que je suis sous SnowLéopard. Si vous avez une astuce pour m'aider à virer ce PC, je prends !
> 
> Je suis aussi en réseau et je ne partage rien du tout sur le réseau, encore moins avec des PC extérieurs ça va s'en dire ! Bizarre ce truc



Ton histoire à toi, ça ressemble à un trojan, ça serait lui qui se serait connecté à l'insu de ton plein gré, mais aurait laissé cette trace et empêcherait la déconnexion ?


----------



## boddy (7 Juillet 2010)

Ah bein ça alors 

Comment je fais pour me débarrasser du trojan et de ses traces dans mon finder 


J'ai dû lui faire peur ! Il a disparu tout seul !!!! Heureusement que j'avais fait une copie d'écran, sinon vous me prendriez pour un orang outan pas très frais...

Je viens de télécharger ClamXav, je vais l'utiliser. Si vous avez un conseil... je prends toujours...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Je viens de télécharger ClamXav, je vais l'utiliser. Si vous avez un conseil... je prends toujours...



Ben puisque tu l'as téléchargé, je te conseille de l'utiliser !


----------



## boddy (7 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben puisque tu l'as téléchargé, je te conseille de l'utiliser !



Ben, c'est fait 

Je suis propre comme un sou neuf


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2010)

Ce qui me surprend quand même dans cette histoire, c'est que chez moi, les machines connectées ne restent à cet endroit que pendant la connexion, dès qu'elles sont déconnectées, elles disparaissent


----------



## boddy (7 Juillet 2010)

Je comprends pas non plus. Tous nos ordis, que des Mac, sont en réseau derrière un routeur. Le routeur a bien sûr un mot de passe, coupe feu, etc... 

Je n'ai aucun partage activé, même pas une imprimante.

Quelqu'un sur le réseau qui a essayé de se connecter à mon Mac ?
Je suis pas parano, j'y crois pas trop, j'envoie à qui le demande des modèles ou autres créations, je vois pas l'intérêt de venir les prendre comme un voleur.
Je pencherai plutôt pour un petit bug sans conséquence du routeur 

M'a fichu la trouille quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Je comprends pas non plus. Tous nos ordis, que des Mac, sont en réseau derrière un routeur. Le routeur a bien sûr un mot de passe, coupe feu, etc...
> 
> Je n'ai aucun partage activé, même pas une imprimante.
> 
> ...



En fait, je viens de me livrer à un petit test, en fait, apparaissent dans cette zone tous les serveurs auxquels ton Mac s'est connecté (et pas le contraire), lorsqu'il détecte que le serveur est actif sur le réseau, donc, déjà, ça explique la disparition !

Maintenant, reste à expliquer l'apparition, et là, c'est une autre affaire. Tu ne te serais pas connecté à un PC via un contrôle à distance quelconque ou autre type de partage, à un moment ou un autre ?


----------



## boddy (7 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maintenant, reste à expliquer l'apparition, et là, c'est une autre affaire. Tu ne te serais pas connecté à un PC via un contrôle à distance quelconque ou autre type de partage, à un moment ou un autre ?



Oui, hier matin ! Avec TeamViewer ! (Ca me prend moins de temps que le téléphone : "cliquez sur... descendez... cliquez sur..." :rateau

La prochaine fois je regarderai si je vois quelque chose dans le finder


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Oui, hier matin ! Avec TeamViewer ! (Ca me prend moins de temps que le téléphone : "cliquez sur... descendez... cliquez sur..." :rateau
> 
> La prochaine fois je regarderai si je vois quelque chose dans le finder



Non, je ne pense pas que Team Viewer soit responsable de ça, à moins que le PC que tu n'ai vu ne soit leur serveur, car avec eux, tu n'es pas en liaison directe avec la machine pilotée, ça passe par un de leur ordis intermédiaire, mais pour utiliser régulièrement Team Viewer pour dépanner mes clients, je n'ai jamais rien remarqué de tel. Je pensais plus à un truc genre Contrôle Bureau à Distance, Timbuktu ou autre du même tabac !


----------



## boddy (7 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas que Team Viewer soit responsable de ça, à moins que le PC que tu n'ai vu ne soit leur serveur, car avec eux, tu n'es pas en liaison directe avec la machine pilotée, ça passe par un de leur ordis intermédiaire, mais pour utiliser régulièrement Team Viewer pour dépanner mes clients, je n'ai jamais rien remarqué de tel. Je pensais plus à un truc genre Contrôle Bureau à Distance, Timbuktu ou autre du même tabac !



Contrôle Bureau à Distance, Timbuktu, j'utilise pas. Pas de serveur avec le PC, c'est un gars qui bosses chez lui et qui a 1 seul ordi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Pas de serveur avec le PC, c'est un gars qui bosses chez lui et qui a 1 seul ordi.



Mais si, pas le serveur du gars, le serveur de Team Viewer, avec lui, tu n'es pas en liaison directe, ça passe par un serveur, et en réalité, ce serveur est la seule machine que ton Mac voit !


----------



## boddy (7 Juillet 2010)

AH 

Va être content mon Mac quand je vais lui dire ça :rateau:

_(Je vais quand même le surveiller de près pour voir si quelqu'un lui en veut)_


----------

